# S.d.metro Pigeon Club,young Bird Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*San Diego Metro Pigeon Club,young Bird Show*

*SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUBWill hold its young bird show on Saturday Oct.3,2009 from 10am to 4pm.At the Linda Vista Recreation Center,7064 Levant st, San Diego,ca., 92113 should be about 250 -300 birds at the show.* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

george simon said:


> *SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUBWill hold its young bird show on Saturday Oct.3,2009 from 10am to 4pm.At the Linda Vista Recreation Center,7064 Levant st, San Diego,ca., 92113 should be about 250 -300 birds at the show.* GEORGE


* I HOPE TO SEE MANY OF YOU AT THE SHOW*GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wish I could go!!!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

george simon said:


> *SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUBWill hold its young bird show on Saturday Oct.3,2009 from 10am to 4pm.At the Linda Vista Recreation Center,7064 Levant st, San Diego,ca., 92113 should be about 250 -300 birds at the show.* GEORGE


*Just a reminder about young bird show this Saturday Oct 3. SAN DIEGO METRO CLUB *GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

george simon said:


> *SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUBWill hold its young bird show on Saturday Oct.3,2009 from 10am to 4pm.At the Linda Vista Recreation Center,7064 Levant st, San Diego,ca., 92113 should be about 250 -300 birds at the show.* GEORGE


 *Tomarow is the day! for the young bird show hope to see some of you there.* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Today*



george simon said:


> *SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUBWill hold its young bird show on Saturday Oct.3,2009 from 10am to 4pm.At the Linda Vista Recreation Center,7064 Levant st, San Diego,ca., 92113 should be about 250 -300 birds at the show.* GEORGE


*Well today is the young bird show I will have 7 ITALIAN OWLS in the show*GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Show Is Over*



george simon said:


> *SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUBWill hold its young bird show on Saturday Oct.3,2009 from 10am to 4pm.At the Linda Vista Recreation Center,7064 Levant st, San Diego,ca., 92113 should be about 250 -300 birds at the show.* GEORGE


*Well the is over we had a good time. We had a good turn out of members but the birds entered was down I had 7 Italan Owls entered so you know I won that class blue ck, hen and just might be tough to beat at the PAGEANT next month. The big winner was a fan tail bred by George Crosby he has very good American Fantails.*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congrats on your win, George! Time flies .. hard to believe that the Pageant is coming up next month! Best of luck to you at the Pageant!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Congrats on your win, George! Time flies .. hard to believe that the Pageant is coming up next month! Best of luck to you at the Pageant!
> 
> Terry


*TERRY There were 5 pigeon talkers aat the show Margreat, and the two MARINES ,TOM from Point Loma and mE* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> *TERRY There were 5 pigeon talkers aat the show Margreat, and the two MARINES ,TOM from Point Loma and mE* GEORGE


Well, good on us Pigeon-Talkers! I hope as time goes on that there are more and more of us at the shows and involved in pigeon related things!

Terry

PS: Who is Tom? I'm tired and don't recognize him as a Pigeon-Talker ??


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello and also there were 3 pigeon talkers at the Lodi Young Bird Show last saturday october 3rd, Karijo, Deluhathol, and myself we had a great time and met a lot of people!!!


----------

